# M&P 40 with a reflex site...help!



## baffles83 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have dropped in a new Storm Lake barrel in my .357 sig, added multiple attachments, and am awaiting my suppresor. I have the regular sites on my Smith & Wesson M&P, and would like to put a reflex site above it. My question/s ...Does anyone have this, if so what brand did you get? Since there is not a picatinny rail on top, is there a special mount that will hold the reflex site? Is the blowback coming from a "wet" suppresor going to mess with the relfex site? Will it withstand the force of the slide moving back and forth? 

It's just the last piece I need to complete my pistol, but I want to here from you guys before ordering one? Thanks, any idea will be appreciated.


----------



## soldierofchrist (Jul 11, 2010)

I believe the easiest way would be to send it to Smith & Wesson and get the slide cut for it like they have in their CORE series. There may be people who make an adapter for the rear sight but having the slide cut for it and having the ability to co-witness taller front and rear sights would make more sense instead of having a reflex sight only. 

I do have a question for you though. What motivated you to get a suppressor for a 357 SIG? The speed of sound is approximately 1100 fps depending on your elevation and air density. The 357 Sig is a high velocity cartridge. I understand you can shoot 147 grain bullets subsonic but you would still need to load the cartridge down to do that. Why not just shoot 9mm with a 147 grain bullet when it can push it right at 1000 fps or even jump to a 180 grain bullet in a 40 S&W going around 950 fps and have the extra energy to boot instead of shooting a cartridge that if you are using factory ammo will still create a sonic boom because it is surpassing the speed of sound?


----------



## baffles83 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks soldieroochrist for the info. I found out the other day that I can either have it milled out, or make it easier and cheaper with a dovetail mount. It is very expensive, and a long wait to get that slide milled......and trust me, I am DONE waitig! The optic alone is close to $500.00 lol, maybe I should just enjoy my can without any fancy optics. 

To answer your question, I have a .357 sig full size M&P. I bought and put in a Storm Lake threaded barrel .40 cal in it so now I can shoot that with subsonic rounds. Also, since everything is compatable, I have 2 guns in one. Yeah, that .357 is a hot little round....you can forget trying to slow that thing down lol. I have heard it through a can, and it doesn't heart the ears, but that sonic crack is indeed present!


----------



## soldierofchrist (Jul 11, 2010)

Good stuff, I love the whole swap a barrel out and put a new one in with the 357 Sig and 40 S&W. I am a recent owner of a Smith & Wesson M&P in 40 and love it especially after buying the trigger kit from Apex Tactical. It makes a world of difference.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

soldierofchrist said:


> Good stuff, I love the whole swap a barrel out and put a new one in with the 357 Sig and 40 S&W. I am a recent owner of a Smith & Wesson M&P in 40 and love it especially after buying the trigger kit from Apex Tactical. It makes a world of difference.


Which trigger kit did you get? I put an Apex USB (Ultimate Safety Block) in my M&P 40 to remove the gritty first stage of the trigger and it not only did that but also smoothed out the entire trigger pull. I have an Apex DCAEK in my M&P 45 4" barrel but with that one, I kept the stock OEM trigger spring to get a nice 4 pound 14 ounce trigger. The break is almost like that of a 1911.

M&P's are great guns. I have four of them. I shoot my 9mm Pro 4.25" most of the time. It is one accurate gun.


----------

